# Rex B. Hamilton looks forward to meeting you at the Great Lakes Fright Fest



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I am going to do everything i can to try to attend this year. I only recently found out about this and it sounds great to me. We are attending midwest haunters convention and that has ate up alot of my funds and my wifes time off work. I too would have loved to come down and camp that was my plan untill my wife was told she couldnt have the time off. It is so close to me also that it really bums me out that i couldnt have planned this out better. I really hope to see you all there, but if not i will shoot for next year.


----------

